# Confused about food!



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

You might want to try a grainless food and one with a single protein source. I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. It's worked for all of my sensitive fur babies. Don't forget to keep the treats limited, too, so you can narrow down the allergen cause.


----------



## Suni&Luca (Apr 3, 2011)

georgiapeach said:


> You might want to try a grainless food and one with a single protein source. I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. It's worked for all of my sensitive fur babies. Don't forget to keep the treats limited, too, so you can narrow down the allergen cause.


Thanks! I think I am going to wean them off Wellness and try that. One of my pet peeves is bad doggie breath. Wellness is really good as far as not leaving a stench on their breath, but what about TOTW? I would assume salmon would make them smell fishy. Yucky!


----------



## Suni&Luca (Apr 3, 2011)

UPDATE: Changed my boys to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream.....and so far so good! Much better stools and they love this stuff! Less gas I think too.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

When my puppies get irregular, I give them an spoonful for 100% pure unsweetened pumpkin puree. MIRACLE WORKER!! and the LOVE it.

My aunt is all about the raw food diets/ healthy food to feed your dog, and so she suggested it to me. Essentially, it somehow works like a happy medium: if they're serving up softies, it helps harden.. and if they're too hard, helps them soften it a bit.

The can from the store is rather large, and obviously I don't give it to them every day.. so what I actually do is put the puree in an ice cube tray, and then I always have a readily available serving-size for them, whenever! Works like a charm!! And they LOVE this treat, while I just love how it helps them!


----------

